# Tarkett Fiber Floor?



## HLF&Flooring (Jul 30, 2008)

I have been trying to find some installers input. The good, the bad, and any info in between that can help me out.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

There's nothing wrong with the product. It's similar to every other fiber floor on the market. It's easier to install since it cuts and handles better without tearing. I personally like IVC better just because you can roll on any good pressure sensitive adhesive with a paint roller. All the other brands I've carried still recommend using a trowel with multiplies your installation time quite a bit. My Tarkett rep told me that rolling on their adhesive would really work just as well but Tarkett still insists on troweling it down just to cover their butts.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Full spread it and its a pretty decent product......loose lay it and its crap.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Full spread it and its a pretty decent product......loose lay it and its crap.


Yes agreed. We always full spread. Loose lay is asking for trouble IMO. Most of the manufacturers now, especially Tarkett are recommending full spread over loose lay, despite their original claims.


----------



## HLF&Flooring (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you. What about underlaying the product?? The whole concept is to eliminate some cost for the customer by not having to underlay or glue the product. Is there a good presure sensitive glue or any other glue that will adhere well to an older floor, OSB, chip board, etc...? If I glue do I have to underlay?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's the thing.....Good installs are not cheap. Cut corners (even manufacturer recommended ones) and you compromise the install. Period. 

I treat these new fiber backed vinyls the same exact way I do felt backed goods. In other words, YES, prep is required and YES underlayment is required, and YES seam sealer is required. The only difference is the type of adhesive and sealer used. 

That attitude has saved me a tremendous amount of headache and call backs versus doing it the way the manufacturers say it "can" be done. If I get a customer that has bought into all of the marketing BS claims and insists on it being installed against my professional recommendations, they have only the warranty that comes printed on the paperwork in the tube 

We ALL know what that's worth :laughing:


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Yes subfloor is best. With most of these fiber floors it isn't actually necessary though. The whole problem is rough subfloor causing the grain pattern to telegraph though the vinyl and leave visible patterns in the new vinyl. We generally put down new subfloor or float just to be safe. However we have done it over raw plywood and OSB subfloor and honestly I've never seen any telegraphing. I think the deeper the texture in your subfloor the more chance you'll have to see it.


----------



## Mike Costello (Aug 1, 2004)

Ive been installing Tarketts Fiber Floor in the manner it was intended origionally (loose lay) since it came out.

The problem I have had on larger areas is the "walking " of the floor as by foot traffic or even a fridge on an airsled.

I eliminated that issue by perimeter gluing on three sides and so far for the last 2 years I havent had any issues. I would certainly hear about them if I did as I have worked for the same 2 stores for year.

Its a decent alternative for people that for whatever reason can or wont do a new subfloor. It hides some sin but certainly isnt the end all be all of no prep.

I sell alot to people that rent and just want to cover up the plain old vinyl without disturbing whats down and even protecting it some.

You have to be careful cutting it in, you can not have it heavy anywhere . It will pressure bubble .

Full spread its a real nice floor. Like has already been said ,prep as you would for any felt backed or solid vinyl product.

Edited to add: Its a decent product in areas that are prone to occasional water. If loose layed it can be picked up while you dry your floor and rinsed clean and put back down.


----------

